
Obama Is Hiring a Twitterer - raju
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/02/12/obama-is-hiring-a-twitterer/
======
JCThoughtscream
While arguments can be made that Twitter, Facebook et al encourages only
superficial coverage of weighty governmental concerns... hey, at least it acts
like a gateway.

Seriously - what do you notice first? A line on your facebook feed, an alert
from your Tweetdeck account, or a thousand-word column on the NYT or White
House blogpost exhaustively covering every detail? I would hesitate to say
this is in absolutes, but I do feel that the two former two forms of media are
/more/ likely to drag an audience to the latter two - it'd exist outside of
their range of concerns otherwise.

------
joe_the_user
Sadly, I don't think it will help.

Obama came into office with promise that he was going to change how things
operated, not put simply forward the same old programs (of whatever political
stripe). I think that promise is deader than any other. Washington itself
could easily be to blame but I think it's clear that government at the speed
and _transparency_ of twitter is not going to show up very soon. Predictable -
perhaps. Sad - certainly.

~~~
anamax
> Sadly, I don't think it will help.

What could it help?

Twitter is a communications medium. Which of Obama's problems are due to
communications?

~~~
dzlobin
None, which leads me to say what the hell is the point?

------
mscantland
Your tax dollars at work.

I would be for this expenditure if it were likely to involve real
communication. Instead, your money will be spent to pander to the proletariat
and to oversimplify issues that align with Obama getting re-elected.

~~~
spamizbad
> Your tax dollars at work.

From the article: ' __The Democratic National Committee __’s “social networks
manager” job description says the position entails maintaining the President’s
accounts on Facebook, Twitter and MySpace.'

It's a position paid for by the DNC, not the US Government.

~~~
pavs
You and your facts have no place here. hush!

